
Generating and Manipulating Faces Using Deep Learning - ole_gooner
https://blog.nanonets.com/stylegan-got/
======
ole_gooner
This blog explains StyleGANs (by Nvidia Research) and covers some of the
clever techniques (Adaptive Instance Normalization, Style Mixing, Stochastic
Noise) that you’d need to generate images that you exactly want. Want to see
what you’d look like when you are old? The blog also contains all the code you
need to experiment on your images.

